# Embers update



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Delia will phone me either Wednesday or Thursday to bring George in for the bonding with Ember. She is doing a house rabbit bond at the moment so I have to wait for that one to finish. I just checked Embers status on their website out of curiosity and couldn't help but laugh to myself.

Again you'll have to scroll down to find her as I can't get Ember on her own.
Bobtails Rabbit and Guinea pig Rescue

George had spent the entire home visit following Delia around trying to eat the bottom of her jeans and rubbing his chin all over her shoes.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww bless him, that's so sweet too that they put that on their website, they must be really happy with where she's going! 

Why do they rub their chin? I've noticed Alan rubs his chin on everything, is that how they scent things?

So excited for you, hopefully you'll have them back by the weekend!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They have scent glands under their chin. Its their way of saying "thats mine".


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ahhh! I thought thats what he was doing! The cheeky monkey! 

how long do they think they'll keep George for? I bet you'll miss him won't you? Or are you looking forward to some peace and quiet?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They told me about a week. Yeah I'll miss him, will be strange not getting my evening cuddle curled up on the sofa with him.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww thats lovely! x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they must really like you and George! any idea what bonding techniques she will be using? my 2 still arnt friends, i'm going to need some time off work!


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

You must be so excited, I know I was. I don't envy you having to give up George though, I'm sure the time will fly by! Our Leuki did a similar thing on the home check, I think it must be the smell of the rabbits lol, though I'm sure it shows a confident rabbit too!


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry, just wanted to add to emzybabe, the foster lady we got our rescue from sad that putting them in a small carrier and taking them for a drive would work as there forced together, which I've read before but she also said alternatively you could walk with them and that works too; so maybe if you didn't have a car that could be an option. Also to gradually give them more space so to keep the bond!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks lugee, I have heard of the car technique but its a real ass to find a parking space where I live so I dont really want to move the car lol I might just try the walks thanks!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not sure what techniques she'll be using with them but I know they'll be doing it indoors as thats what George is used to. Delia had told me that she'd know within the first 24 hours if the bond would work or not. I'm really hoping it will work for both Ember and me.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George will be dropped off at the rescue for the bonding Sunday afternoon. I'm going to miss him and his cuddles.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

It will fly by I'm sure! Will they both be house rabbits?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> thanks lugee, I have heard of the car technique but its a real ass to find a parking space where I live so I dont really want to move the car lol I might just try the walks thanks!


Or you could put the carrier next to the machining machine on spin mode, that works as well, gives them something else to think about.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

lugee said:


> It will fly by I'm sure! Will they both be house rabbits?


Yep they will.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looked at Ember of website, cute! Everytime I go on that website I want to reserve a bunny! So good to hear where they get their new homes! Breaks my heart when I see folk giving bunnies away omn gumtree website.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Dropped George off to be bonded with Ember today. I miss him already. Delia will phone tomorrow evening to let me know how its going.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Hope it's going well, bet you can't wait for the phone to ring!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I am sure he will be fine. i hope all goes well.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hope all is going well with them, wont be long til they are home x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I got up this morning and went to the kitchen to let George out forgetting he wasn't here. Its odd not having him here, can't wait to get him back with his girlfriend. Can't wait for the phone to go although I was told by Delia "no news is good news" and she'd phone me this evening if all goes well but earlier in the day if theres a problem so hoping the phone doesn't go till this evening now.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers crossed for them!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> fingers crossed for them!


Everything I can possibly cross is crossed at the moment. Really hard to type though!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

haha George sounds like such a lovable boy I'm sure they will be fine


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> haha George sounds like such a lovable boy I'm sure they will be fine


Thats the thing he's lovable with people but its rabbits he doesn't like. Work that one out!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I still think Miffy would prefer to be an only child, oh well they'll thank us for it eventually.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Delia just phoned. She said its going really well, George is up to his usual tricks of humping and chasing but Ember isn't showing any agression and just moving away from George when he tries it on. Really happy its going well and Delia will phone me again tomorrow eveing with another update.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww that's precious what they said. How cute.! Ember whould be very happy in her new home. :thumbup1:
Jacqui


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad its going well. George really is a Cheeky Boy 

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awww glad to hear its going well lets hope it keeps going well and you have both your babies at home soon!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yay that sounds really good (so my Miffy really is a bitch its not just a girl thing!)


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> yay that sounds really good (so my Miffy really is a bitch its not just a girl thing!)


Aww poor Miffy she isn't that bad is she?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol did u see the bite on my arm! just because I smelt of George. actually she was lovely today, I brought them both indoors for a good run around and she was climbing all over me and then binkying and slipping all over the wooden floor


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

brought them in separately of course!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She's just a woman who likes to be in charge! Its a good trait to have.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just like her mum then


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to hear all is going well with Ember and George. I'm sure they'll be fine. Delia at Bobtails bonded my two as well!  And over a year on they're still very much in love!  I know what you mean though, my place seemed very empty without my little Toby when he stayed at Bobtails (they're house buns too)  But it was all worth it in the end :thumbup1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

On the bright side of him going on holiday for a week I can tidy the house without him under my feet getting in the way.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Are there any more updates on how George and Ember are getting on? glad tis going well so far!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh yeah I was a bit preocupied last night to post, all is going well. They were cuddled up together cleaning each other through the day yesterday then in the evening George felt a bit horny and the chasing and humping started again but calmed down after about half hour. I'm going to see them myself this evening after Delie phones at about 6.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Oh yeah I was a bit preocupied last night to post, all is going well. They were cuddled up together cleaning each other through the day yesterday then in the evening George felt a bit horny and the chasing and humping started again but calmed down after about half hour. I'm going to see them myself this evening after Delie phones at about 6.


Aww thats great!! Hopefully George will realise after a while that thats not the way to charm a lady


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been to spy on them together, wasn't allowed cuddles only allowed to watch through the window of a closed door . The chasing and mounting has settled down a bit but not stopped enough for Delia to let them come hom yet. She's keeping them over the weekend still until she see's more cleaning of each other and the chasing calms a bit more. Delia is keeping me updated every evening with their progress but so far its all going well. All the volunteers at Bobtails have given George a new nickname of gorgeous George which is slightly better than little git which he gets called by me when he's naughty. They've said he loves his food and is very food orientated so Delia was surprised that there was no agression over food during the bonding. Hoping to have them home soon, the house is so quiet without him here.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww bless them! Shame you can't have them back for the weekend but it sounds like the progress is good, fingers crossed you'll have them back soon! Aw sounds like George has laid on the charm! He he!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Awww bless them! Shame you can't have them back for the weekend but it sounds like the progress is good, fingers crossed you'll have them back soon! Aw sounds like George has laid on the charm! He he!


If he was human he'd be a man-whore! He knows just how to get his own way with everyone as he's proved because he's being spoilt rotten at the moment. Little git!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I get them both home tomorrow!!!!!! I can go pick them up any time after 12 so I'll be there at about half 11.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I get them both home tomorrow!!!!!! I can go pick them up any time after 12 so I'll be there at about half 11.


awwww thats great kammie!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yay Kammie!!!!  Cant wait for piccies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

There will be lots of pics up by monday for all to see!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They're home and confined to the kitchen at the moment to settle in.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow that was quick! where does this miracle worker live and how much does she charge? lol I'm sure I will manage to bond my 2 I'm going to wait till I get some time off work. I want photos! have they settled into the kitchen ok?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep they both sat squezzed on the litter tray together so I've now let them have the full house, George jumped for joy (literally) when he realised he's back home. Both had a bit of a binky around the house and now sleeping together in teh living room. Taken a couple of pictures will get a few more and upload the best this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww welcome home ember and george  

cant wait to see pics


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

yay so glad they have settled and are getting on so well!!


----------

